# coyotes (again)



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

its getting close to the time when i would like to get out and see if i can drop a dog or two or even a lot more i have very little experience with them but i would like to learn and give them a try i can shoot my guns well although i have missed targets before. If anybody is heading out dog hunting and wouldn't mind an extra person to tag along hit me up and i will see if i can make it out. My schedule tends to be very full at times but I'm willing to give it a try.


----------

